# Sheesh



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know that dog training methods cause lively debates, but horse training is just as bad if not worse!

I wanted some refresher courses on training methods, and my new horse is ridden western. I've only ever ridden english. 

There are so many concepts and methods out there I am totally confused.


I like the concept of Natural Horsemanship, but I think a lot of the big names are too gimmicky (Pat Parelli and Clinton Anderson...they just want you to buy their crap). I saw GaWani Pony Boy a few years ago at a horse fair and I like his methods, but apparently he was in a motorcycle accident and no longer involved in horses or something like that.

So horse people what do you think of this guy?
Horsepower Productions with Chris Irwin


----------

